# Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC



## SF86 (10. Juli 2018)

*Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Hallo,

Mein Name ist Steve und ich bin neu hier.
Ich hoffe das mir hier geholfen werden kann, denn ich möchte mir meinen ersten "Marke Eigenbau PC" zusammenstellen.

Ok hier nun ein paar Infos wofür er genutzt werden soll und wie das Budget aussieht:

Budget Max: 350-400€

Nutzung für: Games (Fortnite, LoL,  CS:GO)

Ich bin jetzt niemand der hohen Wert auf Maximalen Grafikeinstellungen nimmt, es sollte aber eine gute Preis Leistung sein.
Ich denke für 350-400€ wird man da sicher was zusammenstellen können.

Ich habe mich auch schon ein wenig schlau gemacht und mir schon ein bisschen was an Hardware rausgesucht, doch jetzt brauche ich genau dafür eure Hilfe, denn ich habe leider nicht viel ahnung davon ob die ganze Hardware die ich rausgesucht habe auch miteinander harmoniert.

Hier mal das was ich mir so vorgestellt habe:

Mainboard: Asus Prime B350-Plus
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT Dual Rank DDR4-2400
Netzteil: 400 Watt be quiet! System Power 9
SSD: 256GB Intenso 2,5"
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3 2200g
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG4-W
HDD: Habe ich noch eine 500GB hier rumliegen

Da mein Budget leider nicht ausreicht für eine Grafikkarte habe ich jetzt als alternative den AMD Ryzen 3 2200g gewählt, da diese ja eine APU mitbringt die ganz in ordnung sein soll für die neusten Games. Ich habe aber vor später eine Grafikkarte aufzurüsten, habe auch gelesen das diese bald vom Preis ein wenig wieder sinken sollen.

Habe auch schon gelesen das man für das Asus Prime B350 Plus unbedingt ein Bios Update braucht damit der AMD Ryzen 3 2200g läuft.

Dieses Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-AB350M-DS3H) wurde mir auch vorgeschlagen, dort müsste ich kein Bios Update durchführen, da dort wohl der AMD Ryzen 3 2200g direkt erkannt wird.
Allerdings ist dieses ein mATX Board und ich habe mal nach dem unterschied gegoogelt zwischen mATX und ATX Boards allerdings nicht alzuviel gefunden ausser das wohl mATX Boards schlechter für die Kühlung sein soll da alles sehr eng bemessen ist, aber da ich auch nicht viel ahnung davon habe bin ich auf euer Wissen angewiesen ob das Gigabyte mit dem oben stehenden Asus Board getauscht werden könnte oder passt das gesammtkonzept dann wieder nicht?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal bei allen die mir Helfen, ihr dürft auch gerne völlig andere alternativen vorschlagen solange es in meinem rahmen des Budgets bleibt.
Hoffe ich habe nicht vergessen was noch als Info für euch wichtig wäre, ansonsten macht mich einfach drauf aufmerksam und ich werde es nachtragen.


----------



## JackAK (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Halbwegs schneller Dual Channel RAM ist bei Ryzen APUs Pflicht! Auch 8GB sind auf dauer knapp! Die APU gönnt sich davon ja auch nochmal bis zu 2GB als Grafikspeicher.
Mehr dazu hier:
Hurden und Losungen: AMDs APU Ryzen 5 2400G mit verschiedenen Speicher-Settings getestet – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

 mATX Boards sind einfach nur kleiner und bieten in der Regel entsprechend weniger Ausstattung - passen aber auch in jedes normale ATX-Gehäuse.

An und für sich braucht es nicht mehr als so ein kleines Board, wenn du nicht mehr Anschlüsse brauchst, kann man hier gut sparen.
Netzteil bitte was aktuelleres nehmen.

be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'46,92 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Darf es schon sein.

Mir wäre ein 2200G als Unterbau für ein späteres GPU Upgrade zu schwach und auch jetzt wird das keine Gaming-Kiste, sondern ein besseres Office Gerät auf dem auch mal das ein oder andere Spiel läuft. Ich habe einen 2400G mit 16GB 3200er RAM und ich kann dir sagen das der in FullHD schon arge Probleme bekommt mit halbwegs aktuellen Spielen - wir reden hier von Regelmässigen FPS drops unter 30, teils gegen 20, trotz niedriger Settings, da schafft nur 720p Abhilfe - das sieht aber dann nicht mehr schön aus. Fortnite CS:Go und Co schafft er natürlich mühelos, aber das kann man von den Anforderungen her nicht mit einem aktuellen Titel vergleichen.


----------



## sandmannx (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Ja, nimm die stärkste Ryzen APU. Und SSD andere. Zum Beispiel MX500 (Crucial), Kapazität 500GB (ab da 512MB Cache) die paar Scheine. - Du brauchst, ein wenig Kapazität mehr. Netzteil würde ich Seasonic nehmen. Patriot RAM arbeitet gut mit AMD-Systemen zusammen. Hauptplatine, hat man in der Regel, am längsten zur Verwendung.

SSD: 500GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (CT500MX500SSD1) | Mindfactory.de
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX - Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
Hauptplatine: Asus Prime X370-A AMD X370 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de
RAM: 8GB Patriot Viper Elite rot DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit - DDR4-2400 (PC4-19200U) | Mindfactory.de
Netzteil: 430 Watt Seasonic Eco Non-Modular - Netzteile ab 400W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Das macht dann zusammen: SSD 95,50 + CPU 134,85 + Hauptplatine 106,29 + RAM 81,85 + Netzteil 42,89 = 461,38€

Das ist, leicht über Budget. Einfach, zu Oma gehen und Fuffi stecken lassen. Das Gehäuse kaufst, du nächsten Monat. Oder, du nimmst dein altes Gehäuse.


----------



## sandmannx (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Bestellung, nach Null Uhr aufgeben, dann versandkostenfrei.


----------



## Discocoonnect (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Also ein 2400G mit einem B350 um die 60-70€ macht Sinn mit G.Skill Aegis 3000MHz RAM oder halt nur 8GB von anderem. Du kannst auch mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nach einer Grafikkarte gucken. Dann kannst du einen i3 8100 nehmen.

8GG-Konfig: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen 
An RAM, Gehäuse und SSD kann man insgesamt noch 30€ sparen. Kauf dann einfach noch eine GTX 960 4GB oder so und dann passt das erstmal.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Fortnite kann ich heute Abend mal auf ner 960er testen, sollte AB spielbar sein 

Grundsätzlich würde ich aber hier ohne GPU nicht loslegen wollen.

Bei 350-400€ wird es eben eng. Die Mischung aus Neukauf und gebrauchter GPU dürfte gut passen.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Mal ein Vorschlag von mir:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 3 2200G, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ab €' '73,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: ASRock AB350M Pro4 ab €' '66,87 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2666 ab €' '82,25 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 860 EVO 250GB, SATA ab €' '61,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 ab €' '46,82 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-core-1100-fd-ca-core-1100-bl-a1124238.html

Macht bei Mindfactory 372€. Falls du etwas über's Budget gehen kannst wär vielleicht auch der 2400G als Prozessor zu überlegen, wird dann halt 431€.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Das Board braucht n BIOS-Update, das macht bei Mindfactory schlappe 27€.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Board braucht n BIOS-Update, das macht bei Mindfactory schlappe 27€.


Achja, die sind ja noch nicht 2000-ready... ich fall da immer wieder drauf rein weil das 2200G und 2400G eigentlich ja keine Zen+ sind 
Wobei das Mainboard-Update sogar noch im Budget wäre... mir fällt da aber auch keine bessere Lösung ein, die X470-Boards fangen ja bei 100+ erst an 
Vielleicht einfach besser auf die B450 warten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Das GA-AB350m-DS3H ist 2200g/2400g ready, ab Werk, immer.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das GA-AB350m-DS3H ist 2200g/2400g ready, ab Werk, immer.


Dann frag ich mich aber wieso PCGH bei ihrem 600€-PC genau diese Kombination auch angibt 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Kompl...uer-Spieler-selbst-zusammenstellen-1028503/2/


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*



RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> Dann frag ich mich aber wieso PCGH bei ihrem 600€-PC genau diese Kombination auch angibt
> Gamer-PC zusammenstellen 2018: Spiele-PC fur ca. 600 Euro (aktualisiert)



Ich finde die pcgh PCs in den meisten Fällen eh nicht ideal


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Keine Ahnung, ich hab jetzt nicht gelesen, ob das Thema Uefi-Update ein Punkt ist.

Es mag auch sein, dass das Pro4 in vielen Läden schon mit neuem BIOS/UEFI kommt, aber es ist nicht sichergestellt.


----------



## SF86 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Hi,

Danke für die vielen antworten hier, und sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, hatte einiges zu tun die Tage.

Danke für die Tipps bisher, auch besonders der Tipp das man lieber 2x4GB RAM nehmen sollte statt 1x8GB wegen dem Dual Channel.
Ich kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden ob ich jetzt den R3 2200g oder R5 2400g nehmen soll, ich habe mir einige Tests/Vergleiche angeguckt (Youtube etc.) und dabei ist immer rausgekommen das der R5 2400g zwar ein wenig besser ist aber dieses wirkt sich halt in Games nur minimal aus (5fps+), und deshalb ist halt die frage ob es sich da lohnt 60€ mehr für auszugeben, denn der R3 kostet 75€ und der R5 130€. Ausserdem ist mir in den Tests aufgefallen das der R5 auch viel heißer wird so um die 10 Grad mehr, keine ahnung ob das schlimm ist aber das könnt ihr mir sicher auch noch beantworten.

Mein Kumpel schenkt mir seine Asus Geforce GTX 670, die ich dann Theoretisch nutzen könnte, wobei ich hier auch wieder nicht weiß ob die überhaupt besser ist als die GPU von den beiden Ryzen.

Nagut ich habe hier nochmal neues zusammengestellt was noch gerade so in meinem Rahmen von 400€ liegt, mehr darf es dann auch nicht werden.


Netzteil: 400 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Silver
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-AB350M-DS3H AMD X370
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG4-W mit Sichtfenster
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2400
SSD: 240GB Patriot Burst 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 4x 3.60GHz


Hier nun noch ein paar fragen dazu.

1. So wie ich das verstanden habe, liegt bei den Ryzen CPU's Wärmeleitpaste bei, sollte ich die nutzen oder sollte ich mir da lieber eine andere Kaufen, oder sollte ich mit den Ryzen CPU's einfach garkeine Paste nutzen? Bin mir nicht sicher aber glaube da sowas gelesen zu haben das man bei den Ryzen CPU's keine leitpaste nehmen soll, aber klärt mich auf wenn ich mich da jetzt vertue.

2. So wie die sachen da jetzt oben stehen werden die zusammen passen, sprich wird das Mainboard in das Gehäuse passen, und reichen die Netzteil anschlüsse für das oben beschriebene (SSD etc.)

3. Lohnt es sich 60€ mehr für ein R5 2400g auszugeben statt für den viel günstigeren R3 2200g, wenn die Perfomance in Games nur gering besser ist? + wie ist es wenn ich dazu dann die GTX 670 hinzupacke, lohnt sich das bei den beiden CPU's überhaupt oder eher nicht?

4. Sollte ich den RAM und die CPU OC'en? Habe gelesen das der oben genannte RAM bis 3200MHz übertaktet werden kann, und die Ryzen CPU/GPU lässt sich auch gut übertakten.


Ich bedanke mich schonmal und hoffe ich komme nicht ganz so doof rüber was meine fragen angeht


----------



## Discocoonnect (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen, so hätte ich das dann in etwas mit der GTX 670 gemacht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Die GTX 670 ist mindestens doppelt so leistungsfähig wie die APU, eventuell vielleicht sogar dreimal oder noch mehr. Wenn du die GTX 670 nimmst, dann keinen von den Ryzen APUs. Die taugen nur für genau den Zweck: als APU. Sobald eine GraKa stärker als eine GT 1030 dazu kommt, stinken sie ab, weil prozessorseitig halt lahmer als ein i3-8100.


----------



## amdahl (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*



SF86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 1. So wie ich das verstanden habe, liegt bei den Ryzen CPU's Wärmeleitpaste bei, sollte ich die nutzen oder sollte ich mir da lieber eine andere Kaufen, oder sollte ich mit den Ryzen CPU's einfach garkeine Paste nutzen? Bin mir nicht sicher aber glaube da sowas gelesen zu haben das man bei den Ryzen CPU's keine leitpaste nehmen soll, aber klärt mich auf wenn ich mich da jetzt vertue.
> 
> 2. So wie die sachen da jetzt oben stehen werden die zusammen passen, sprich wird das Mainboard in das Gehäuse passen, und reichen die Netzteil anschlüsse für das oben beschriebene (SSD etc.)
> ...



1) natürlich brauchst du Wärmeleitpaste. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass jemand ernsthaft das Gegenteil behauptet. Die beigelegte reicht für einmal montieren völlig aus.
2) passt alles
3) Wenn du eine GTX 670 in der Hinterhand hast nimm einen Ryzen 1600. Das läuft dann alles viel besser. Mit nur 8GB geteiltem RAM und geteilter Speicherbandbreite kommt man einfach nicht weit. Das Setup mit APU ergibt dann überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr.
4) Wie weit sich der Speicher übertakten lässt entscheidet auch die CPU. Ich tippe mal nicht darauf dass du mit diesem Setup bis DDR4-3200 kommst.


----------



## Discocoonnect (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Ein 1600 geht über das Budget, ich empfehle immer einen zusätzlichen CPU-Kühler(da ist auch meist Wärmeleitpaste dabei).


----------



## amdahl (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Übers Budget wegen 6€ mehr im Vergleich zum 2400G?
Dafür aber doppelte bis dreifache Spieleperformance in Kombination mit der Gratis-670. Klarer Fall von am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## Discocoonnect (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Der 1400 ist nicht wirklich schwächer als ein 2400g. Der 2400G ist nur ein wenig höher getaktet. Also, wenn man schon darüber redet würde ich dann wenn zum i3 8100 greifen. Der 2400G kostet übrigens gute 30€ mehr als der r5 1400, da wäre ein 1600 dann schon angebrachter. Die beste €/P-CPU ist nebenbei im Moment der i5 8400 für 170€, wen es interessiert.


----------



## JackAK (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Der 1400 ist nicht wirklich schwächer als ein 2400g. Der 2400G ist nur ein wenig höher getaktet. Also, wenn man schon darüber redet würde ich dann wenn zum i3 8100 greifen. Der 2400G kostet übrigens gute 30€ mehr als der r5 1400, da wäre ein 1600 dann schon angebrachter. Die beste €/P-CPU ist nebenbei im Moment der i5 8400 für 170€, wen es interessiert.



Interessiert niemanden, kann man auch pauschal so nicht sagen. Ich würde jederzeit für 138€ nen Ryzen 5 1600 nem I3 oder I5 8XXX vorziehen. Die minimal besseren IPCs beim Intel machen den Kohl nicht Fett. Dann lieber 6 Extra Threads - die langlebigere Plattform und den günstigeren Preis. Die bis zu 4GHz SingleCore Turbo des 8400 schafft der Ryzen auch fast mit OC. Allcore dann i.d.R. 3,8 mühelos. Das macht der Intel auch nicht besser.


----------



## NixxonVII (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Hallo



JackAK schrieb:


> Interessiert niemanden, kann man auch pauschal so nicht sagen. Ich würde jederzeit für 138€ nen Ryzen 5 1600 nem I3 oder I5 8XXX vorziehen. Die minimal besseren IPCs beim Intel machen den Kohl nicht Fett. Dann lieber 6 Extra Threads - die langlebigere Plattform und den günstigeren Preis. Die bis zu 4GHz SingleCore Turbo des 8400 schafft der Ryzen auch fast mit OC. Allcore dann i.d.R. 3,8 mühelos. Das macht der Intel auch nicht besser.



Da stimm ich voll und ganz zu. Wie war der Satz im Feed eines anderen PCGH-Extreme Mitglieds( @amdhal  ):"PC Kaufberatung bei PCGH : Hol dir nen Ryzen,passt zwar nicht zu deinen Anforderungen, ist aber billiger. "
So. Ryzen ist einfach geil.  Hab zwar selber Intel, aber damit hat AMD mich echt überzeugt.

Wollte hiermit auch mal noch was vorschlagen. Der 1600 ist zukunftssicherer und der 2400g kostet gleichviel. Der Boxed Kühler ist auch vollkommen ausreichend, der 1600 ist ja im Gegensatz zum 2400g noch verlötet.

Nimm die 670 die ist doppelt so gut wie ne Ryzen iGPu und frisst nicht vom Arbeitsspeiche was weg : UserBenchmark: AMD RX Vega 11 (Ryzen iGPU) vs Nvidia GTX 670

Und den Rest würde ich dann so anstellen: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Gehäuse ist dann wohl erstmal die Mainboard box oder du kaufst dir dann halt noch dein Gehäuse, wobei ich das Nox Forte für 18€ auf Amazon wärmstens empfehlen kann. Das hat wirklich das beste Preis Leistungs verhältnis, das ich je erlebt habe. 

Mfg B.


----------



## Fim8ulv3tr (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Der Ryzen 6-Kerner geht auch, aber bei den Anforderungen würde ich eher den Intel 4-Kerner nehmen.

i3-8100
irgendein Board
DDR4-2400er RAM, 2x 4GB dual ranked
statt einer billigst-SSD plus einer HDD nur eine ordentliche SSD: MX500 250GB
400W Pure Power kann bleiben.

Das ist am Ende gar nicht so schlecht, geschenkter 670 sei Dank.


----------



## Discocoonnect (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Das ist so denke ganz gut.


----------



## NixxonVII (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Habe sowieso die 500gb HDD überlesen tschuldigung . Verstehe aber trotzdem nicht wieso der Vierkerner empfohlen wird. Von allen Prozessoren,die hier vorgeschlagen wurden ist er der unsicherste in Bezug auf Zukunft. 
Wenn man hier nun jedoch einen 6c/12t cpu nimmt, dann macht die wahrscheinlich locker auch noch ein gpu upgrade mit. Meiner Meinung nach ist halt die Intel Cpu in wenigen Jahren wieder mit hohen Kosten für ein Plattformupgrade verbunden, wie das Inteltypisch ist und bei einer gtx 1060 wäre mit dem i3 bei mir Schluss. Daher mindestens den 1400 aber am liebsten den 1600, der macht auch noch mit ner 1070ti nicht schlapp.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Du pauschalisierst etwas zu stark.

Grundsätzlich lässt sich sogar eine 1080Ti mit nem i3 8100 voll auslasten, harmonisch ist aber anders.

Aktuell ist der i3 nun mal am stärksten bei Games (im Schnitt), und später nen gebrauchten i7 8700 rein zu stecken, geht ja auch, fallt notwendig.

Der 1600er muss geocct werden um interessant zu sein, zickt mit dem RAM, ...

Ich nutze das ja so, fraglos ausreichend zum spielen, aber etwas Kenntnis von RAM- Settings werden da sicher nicht schaden.
Das trifft auf den 1400er auch zu, die 2000er haben da nicht mehr ganz so ein Problem.


----------



## NixxonVII (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Ja klar, will ja hier auch nichts schlechtreden, keine Zweifel, dass der TE auch mit dem i3 glücklich wird. Und dass Intel mehr Plug and Play ist, ist mir bewusst. Aber als jemand, der selber sehr gern an Hardware rumprobiert, finde ich Ryzen im moment attraktiver als Intel. Auch wenn ich selber nen i7 6700 hab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Das bezweifle ich nicht, spielen gerade am 1600 bf4 in 4k  allerdings muss ich die 1070Ti mal rein setzen, die 1060 kotzt etwas.


----------



## NixxonVII (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Ne 1070ti ist im Vergleich zu ner 1060 ja geradezu ein Monster. Puh...von 4k kann ich nur träumen. Da kostet der Monitor viel zu viel


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Hab auch nur n WQHD, aber lasse in 4k laufen, dann brauchst nicht so hoch mit PostProzess AA.


----------



## FAt_Tony85 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hab auch nur n WQHD, aber lasse in 4k laufen, dann brauchst nicht so hoch mit PostProzess AA.


Meine 2600X/GTX1060 Kombination schafft in Battlefield 1 knappe 60FPS in WQHD und auf ULTRA. Hat mich schon erstaunt...hätte eher mit einer Middle/High Konfiguration gerechnet. Kommt dann in Battlefield 5 

Aber zurück zu dem Grafikkarten: Habe die Vega 11 des 2400g mal mit meinen zwei vorherigen Grafikkarten verglichen:
PassMark - Video Card Performance Comparison
Man, das Ding kann ja gar nix. Die R9 sägt das Ding voll ab - und die habe ich vor anderhalb/ zwei jahren für 80 Euro gebraucht gekauft. "Spielen auf Playstation Niveau" jaja, 30FPS und mittlere Grafikeinstellungen...


----------



## Discocoonnect (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen Das mit der GTX 670 finde ich immer noch gut.

@Fat_Tony85 Ich habe mit einer HD 6870 2GB damals BF4 noch gespielt


----------



## SF86 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Es hat sich rausgestellt das mein Kumpel mir nun seinen Rechner schenkt da er sich eh einen neuen kaufen will...
Die frage ist jetzt ob ich den Rechner aufrüsten soll oder lieber doch was neues...

Folgende Hardware hat sein PC:

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright hr-02 macho rev.a
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k 4x 3,40 GHz
MB: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
GK: ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II
RAM: 2x 4GB Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
Gehäuse: Keine ahnung was das für ein Model ist
Netzteil: Auch keine ahnung

Festplatten wird er behalten.


Was würdet ihr mir raten, den Rechner lieber aufrüsten oder lediglich die Graka/Netzteil/Gehäuse nutzen für einen neuen PC?

Achso gibt es einen Grund weshalb hier alle dieses Gehäuse vorschlagen?
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Aerocool-Cylon-RGB-Midi-Tower-schwarz_1221142.html
oder ist es lediglich weil es RGB hat?


----------



## Discocoonnect (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*



SF86 schrieb:


> Es hat sich rausgestellt das mein Kumpel mir nun seinen Rechner schenkt da er sich eh einen neuen kaufen will...
> Die frage ist jetzt ob ich den Rechner aufrüsten soll oder lieber doch was neues...
> 
> Folgende Hardware hat sein PC:
> ...



Das reicht erstmal für deine Ansprüche, Lol, CS und Fortnite sollten damit problemlos auf 60FPS laufen, Fortnite aber vermutlich nur auf Mittel.

Das Gehäuse ist relativ Günstig und bietet dafür viel, Die Optik ist auch gut. Du hast ja schon eins, daher brauchst du wohl kein neues Gehäuse. Als Speicher würde ich eine 500GB SSD empfehlen. Mehr Speicher brauchst du nicht und die sind im Moment recht günstig.
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-6Gb-s-3D-NAND-TLC--CT500MX500S_1222727.html 
Du kannst natürlich auf eine 1-2TB HDD gehen, welche dann 35€ bzw. 55€ kosten wird. Den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied mit der SSD wirst du aber merken. Eine HDD kannst du später auch nachrüsten.


----------



## amdahl (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

Einem geschenkten Gaul...
Der Rechner ist eine gute Basis. Irgendwann kannst du mal darüber nachdenken weitere 8GB RAM nachzukaufen oder auf einen I7 aufzurüsten. Die ursprünglichen Anforderungen stemmt der Rechner locker. Eine SSD mit 250GB rein und los gehts.


----------



## Discocoonnect (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*



amdahl schrieb:


> Einem geschenkten Gaul...
> Der Rechner ist eine gute Basis. Irgendwann kannst du mal darüber nachdenken weitere 8GB RAM nachzukaufen oder auf einen I7 aufzurüsten. Die ursprünglichen Anforderungen stemmt der Rechner locker. Eine SSD mit 250GB rein und los gehts.



Eine 500GB reicht erstmal länger und die sind im Moment wirklich günstig. Einen i7 halte ich für nicht nötig, der bringt dir beim Gaming mit dem System auch nicht viel mehr. 

Die CPU kannst du bei Bedarf auch gut übertakten. Das habe ich bei meinem i5 4670k gemacht. Das hat mir ein paar FPS je nach Spiel gebracht. Er läuft bei 4,2 GHz auf 1,175 Volt und bei 1,2V auf 4,5GHz problemlos, vermutlich geht er noch höher. Das Ganze habe ich mit einem sehr leisen Be Quiet! Shadow Rock 2 gemacht, falls es interessiert.

In ein paar Jahren, wenn die Ansprüche gestiegen sind, kannst du nochmal gucken. Da ist unendlich viel neues Zeug draußen. Ein Blick auf den Gebrauchtmarkt ist auch zu empfehlen.


----------



## Fim8ulv3tr (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*

IvyBridge sollte DDR3-2133 mitmachen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ich würde daher empfehlen, Ausschau nach gebrauchten 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3-2133, am besten CL8 oder CL9, CL10 geht aber auch noch. Und das vorhandene RAM-Kit  verkaufen.
Dann solltest du versuchen, ebenfalls vom Gebrauchtmarkt, eine GTX 780 Ti um ~100€ oder eine 970 um ~140€ zu kaufen, dann bist du noch sehr gut dabei. Netzteil schau dir mal an, wenn es nicht gerade irgendwas aus der höchsten Preiskategorie ist, sollte man es wohl tauschen. Aber der Rest kann natürlich bleiben.
Crusial MX500 500GB wurde schon genannt.

Ein Nachteil dieser etwas älteren Prozessoren ist, dass die Meltdown/Spectre-Gegenmaßnahmen Leistung fressen, und zwar deutlich mehr, als das bei den neuen CPU-Generationen der Fall ist. Meine Empfehlung hier ist, diese Gegenmaßnahmen zu deaktivieren. Sicherheitsrisiken sind hier natürlich abzuwägen  
Entweder mit InSpectre oder manuell:





> Disable mitigations around Speculative Store Bypass (CVE-2018-3639) together with mitigations around Spectre Variant 2 (CVE-2017-5715 "Branch Target Injection") and Meltdown (CVE-2017-5754) through the following registry settings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows Server guidance to protect against speculative execution side-channel vulnerabilities (microsoft.com)


----------



## Discocoonnect (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Low Budget Gaming PC*



Fim8ulv3tr schrieb:


> IvyBridge sollte DDR3-2133 mitmachen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ich würde daher empfehlen, Ausschau nach gebrauchten 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3-2133, am besten CL8 oder CL9, CL10 geht aber auch noch. Und das vorhandene RAM-Kit  verkaufen.
> Dann solltest du versuchen, ebenfalls vom Gebrauchtmarkt, eine GTX 780 Ti um ~100€ oder eine 970 um ~140€ zu kaufen, dann bist du noch sehr gut dabei. Netzteil schau dir mal an, wenn es nicht gerade irgendwas aus der höchsten Preiskategorie ist, sollte man es wohl tauschen. Aber der Rest kann natürlich bleiben.
> Crusial MX500 500GB wurde schon genannt.
> 
> ...



Wait, man kann den Spectreschutz deaktivieren?!?!? 

Nvidia: 780(ti), 970, 960 4GB, 770 4GB, 1050(ti)
AMD: R9 280(x), R9 290, R9 380x, RX 470 4GB 

Das sollte es alles für <150 € geben, wenn du es gebraucht kaufst. 

Die SSD lohnt sich als einzigen Speicher erstmal wirklich.

Den RAM zu verkaufen und neuen zu kaufen, macht bedingt Sinn. Du musst gucken, ob dir der Aufwand und die paar Euro das wert sind. Einen sehr großen Performanceboost sollte das ja nicht geben.


----------

